# New @ BA



## j0209 (Nov 27, 2010)

Amazon puffers, Red wolf fish, Sabertooth Tetras 2", flounders 4", and antenna rays @ BA Miss


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

How much are the puffers? What condition are they in?

Thanks


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Do you remember how much was the 4" Flounder? ty


----------



## PanzerFodder (Oct 15, 2010)

Not live fish related, but I was in BA North York today, and saw a whole pile of thier old fish room tanks for sale at $30 each, think that note said that you could get them cheaper if you by 3 or more.

They all looked like they need a bloody good clean, and most were painted blue on three sides.


Cheer's...PanzerFodder...


----------

